

Remote debugging for Firefox OS - janjongboom
http://comoyo.github.com/blog/2013/02/01/weinre-debugging-firefoxos/

======
Millennium
If there is any such thing as a universal rule for dealing with women, it is
this: don't be creepy.

There are only two reasons to name a project something like this. One is to
honor somebody from Vienna, but that has a different spelling (even if we
discount the "-re" at the end of this project's name). The other reason is
creepy. Being sly about it, as the project page does, is even creepier.

Want to know why women tend more strongly to avoid IT? Stuff like this is why.
It's not the science: it's the people.

------
binarydreams
[http://codetheory.in/remote-mobile-web-application-
debugging...](http://codetheory.in/remote-mobile-web-application-debugging-
with-weinre/)

------
ibotty
a title straight from puberty, and kind of sexist. partly weinre's fault
though. they even tell you to interpret weinre as penis right in the first
sentence.

very useful article nevertheless.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _they even tell you to interpret weinre as penis right in the first
> sentence._

I don't see it:

> As all mobile developers should know Weinre is the best thing to have
> happened to mankind since American Idol got cancelled.

~~~
janjongboom
No, on the Weinre page:

> weinre is WEb INspector REmote. Pronounced like the word "winery". Or maybe
> like the word "weiner". Who knows, really.

